# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Dennis's best man

## picnic

we already know that they are getting married but who do you think dennis will ask to be his best man?

----------


## di marco

grant lol!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

Johnny! With Tina and Chrissie as bridesmaids ....my dream wedding day! Imagine the photos!  :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont know that one yet

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well he's close to Dot, so you never know, it could be Jim!   :Ponder:   I doubt it though.

----------


## Treacle

> Johnny! With Tina and Chrissie as bridesmaids ....my dream wedding day! Imagine the photos!


He might not even know Johnny  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> He might not even know Johnny


I'm joking but I think it's highly likely!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chocolate

wouldnt it be great if it was Jake but i dont think that will happen

----------


## squarelady

> wouldnt it be great if it was Jake but i dont think that will happen


You never know! They made up after Dennis hit him!  :Wub:  Then again if it's Dennis & Chrissie V Chrissie that might go wrong!

----------


## willow

> Well he's close to Dot, so you never know, it could be Jim!    I doubt it though.


he could ask dot!!!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> he could ask dot!!!!!


I think i'd crack up if he went up to her and said, "Dot id me honoured if you'd be my best man" and you can guess her responce
"ohh i say!"

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  lol  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## willow

> I think i'd crack up if he went up to her and said, "Dot id me honoured if you'd be my best man" and you can guess her responce
> "ohh i say!"
> 
>   lol


it would be a really funny story line though!!!      :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> it would be a really funny story line though!!!


Yeah!! and there's only really one thing stopping them doing that story line.....Dot's not a man  :Lol:  lol

----------


## Bryan

this is the fault of shannis

they are so i n love with each other they dont have mates, and stick close to family, and have these pety fueds with other families

now family has gone, argued with evreyone or displeased them with incest its gonna be hard to find neone

but i reckon he'll ask Alfie cus he's always ok withe everyone, and he becmae bilyl's best man when they hardly knew eachy other

and for bridesmaids kat and little mo cus you know what the bestman gets to do?

sadly it wont be alfie becuase he leaves at xmas, and well the wedding is alentines day neways...

bondboffin

----------


## willow

> Yeah!! and there's only really one thing stopping them doing that story line.....Dot's not a man  lol


women can be best men too!!!

it is just thought of as a mans role

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

it would have been andy. but i suppose he could ask alfie

----------


## Alisha

I don't think anyone is the square fits the bill really because the only male that he allowed himself to get friendly with and have some genuine mutual respect with was Andy. The others are hi and bye.

The only one I can think of old mate Tony (he was present during Dennis's early days at ee) and him and Dennis have known each other for years.

----------


## di marco

> sadly it wont be alfie becuase he leaves at xmas, and well the wedding is alentines day neways...


how do you know that the weddings gonna be on valentines day?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Could be Ian because he is close friends with Sharon or Martin because he is Vicky's uncle.  
Who else is left?
Mickey - no because he is friends with Zoe.
Alfie - not likely because he is married to Zoe's mother
Billy, Minty, Gary - possibly but I can't remember them ever speaking to Dennis!

----------


## Jade

Moving to Rumour Mill - as not sourced spoiler

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> women can be best men too!!!
> 
> it is just thought of as a mans role


Can they? but still, its a bit un-orthadox (sp?) for our Dot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CC_Rickman

wah do u remember him being andys best man i think
i recorded him off tv in his tux lol on my 3 fone hahahaha


i would think maybe alfie? :S
i think johnny allen is going to try and steal the bookies from dennis

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
If Andy was still alive,then it would have definitely been Andy,but now i don't know who it will be,as he hasn't really got a close friend in Albert Sqaure!!!!!
Can't see it being Alfie,because if he does get back with Kat,Kat won't let him,LOL!!!!!
Might be Ian,because he is Sharon's close friend!!!!!
I think that Dennis should start making some friends in Albert Sqaure,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Its bound to be Alfie or could be Pat she is a bit butch !  :Ponder:  I think Ian will give Sharon away. I think it was Arthur that gave her away when she married Grant wasn't it ?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> could be Pat she is a bit butch !


Hehe!!

----------


## eastenderfan_91

May be Martin

----------


## squillyfer

> May be Martin


yeah because they might be living with pauline and sharon has links with the fowlers through vicky

----------


## Bryan

> how do you know that the weddings gonna be on valentines day?


the papers that revealed shannis; wedding said that phil coems back to stop it

unless they are going to get married within a month or os of there return, the papers are referring to phil's return in early 06.

therefore chances are it would be a valentine's day wedding

bondboffin

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I bet it would have been Andy if he didn't die but I think now is ?

----------


## tammyy2j

It would have been Andy i think. Dennis is only close to Dot in EE so maybe it is her. It would be a nice change to have a woman as best man.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> He might not even know Johnny


i have a sneaking suspicion we are going to find out later that he does know Johnny...just my gut feeling

----------


## di marco

> the papers that revealed shannis; wedding said that phil coems back to stop it
> 
> unless they are going to get married within a month or os of there return, the papers are referring to phil's return in early 06.
> 
> therefore chances are it would be a valentine's day wedding
> 
> bondboffin


cant be a valentine wedding then if phil comes back for it, even though i want it to be  :Sad:  cos steves doing panto and they normally finish the middle of jan and they film like 2 months in advance so the wedding must in april or something

----------


## Thandie

Mintyyyy!!!

----------


## Torrie

Maybe he won't have one? Maybe they'll just have a quiet wedding (small would maybe be a more accurate word since soap weddings are never quiet, lol) since there's very few people in the Square who approve of their relationship, unless a lot of them have a real change of heart?

----------


## BlackKat

But they'll need at least two witnesses, won't they?

----------


## di marco

> But they'll need at least two witnesses, won't they?


but you can just pick people off the strreet to be witnesses

----------


## Bad Wolf

dot and jim (and pauline will no doubt be there)

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I hope Pauline will not start trying to organise their wedding for them like she did with Sonia and Martin. I'm sure Dennis wil shoot her down quickly enough if she tries  :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

Dennis's best man hmmm would have been Andy only person I can think of is Tony his old mate from his early days in the Square or maybe a face from the past could turn up 

As for women being Best men at a cousin's wedding the bridegroom asked his sister to be his best woman it can be done it's up to the individual 

I also think Johnny may know something about Dennis just a hunch 

Poss Best Men 

Johnny - Not likely haven't met on the Square yet 
Ian- a possibility but highly unlikely they never really saw eye to eye 
Jim- again Jim and Dennis don't really get on he gets on better with Dot but still as possibility 
Martin- I doubt it even with the family connection Pauline won't allow it 
Garry- again Family connection to Zoe Kat would never allow it
Mickey- they never really met or had any kind of connection so I doubt it
Billy- with the Mitchell NO WAY Dennis would never ask a Mitchell 
Alfie- Kat would chop it off if he did again unlikely they get on but aren't close 
Jake- probably more of a possibility than the others as I have a feeling the pair may become closer on Jake's return to the Square minus Danny 
Minty- again the Mitchell connection will prevent this and remember after Den's return Dennis grabbed his nuts and when he punched Minty as well 
Charlie- HA HA HA HA Never ever ever 
Gus- not likely either I doubt they've even spoken 
Patrick- no it just won't happen 

As for any of the women Dot, Pat and maybe Chrissie

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Dennis's best man hmmm would have been Andy only person I can think of is Tony his old mate from his early days in the Square or maybe a face from the past could turn up 
> 
> As for women being Best men at a cousin's wedding the bridegroom asked his sister to be his best woman it can be done it's up to the individual 
> 
> I also think Johnny may know something about Dennis just a hunch 
> 
> Poss Best Men 
> 
> Johnny - Not likely haven't met on the Square yet 
> ...


Well, you pretty much summed it up there - the possibilities are Ian, Jim and Jake. Don't think you could get a more random selection if you tried!

----------


## Bryan

> Well, you pretty much summed it up there - the possibilities are Ian, Jim and Jake. Don't think you could get a more random selection if you tried!


im sure dennis doesnt like ian, regardless of sharons history with the weasel, and he had punch up with jake once so i doubt aswell, it will probably be jim becuase of his connections with dot

maybe dennis asks a mate from outside of walford? (there is life outside of walford you know!)

bondboffin

----------


## willow

i still think dot would be great for it

----------


## Bryan

> i still think dot would be great for it


other than zoe tate at ashely's wedding in emmerdale i cant remember any other females being the bets man at a wedding

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

I thnik Jake once they've made up and they will :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

I dont think anyone in the square is best man material.

It will have to be someone that Dennis considers close or at least a genuine friendship there. No one matches up to that right now. I'm still hopeing that they bring back his old mate Tony to do the honours. Now that Andy is dead, he is the only one who could live up doing the deed. 

Characters like Alfie, Jake, Minty, Garry, Ian and co won't do.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I dont think anyone in the square is best man material.
> 
> It will have to be someone that Dennis considers close or at least a genuine friendship there. No one matches up to that right now. I'm still hopeing that they bring back his old mate Tony to do the honours. Now that Andy is dead, he is the only one who could live up doing the deed. 
> 
> Characters like Alfie, Jake, Minty, Garry, Ian and co won't do.


I don't remember his old mate Tony - when did we see him?

----------


## Bryan

> I don't remember his old mate Tony - when did we see him?


he was in it for like two weeks-needing money

eastenders could inevnt any of these dodgy mates from the past for dennis to ask to be best man, i dont believe he'd want to ask anyone in walford....after all he does want to leave the place proving he has no ties with any other character

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

Tony was the reason Dennis approached Jack Dalton leading to Jack ordering Dennis's death leading to Dennis becoming a murderer

----------


## JustJodi

> I dont think anyone in the square is best man material.
> 
> It will have to be someone that Dennis considers close or at least a genuine friendship there. No one matches up to that right now. I'm still hopeing that they bring back his old mate Tony to do the honours. Now that Andy is dead, he is the only one who could live up doing the deed. 
> 
> Characters like Alfie, Jake, Minty, Garry, Ian and co won't do.


Ok I have some one you guys may not have thought of,, Jim.. after all Dot has been extremelly close to Dennis, and Dennis has always been really sweet to her too,, so he may pick Jim,,, whatcha all think ???? :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> Ok I have some one you guys may not have thought of,, Jim.. after all Dot has been extremelly close to Dennis, and Dennis has always been really sweet to her too,, so he may pick Jim,,, whatcha all think ????


i doubt it, just becuase he is close to dot dosent mean he will pick jim, chances are he will pick someone from outside of walford, someone from his past or a mate we have seen before

his depseration to leave walford shows that, other than sharon, he has no desire to satay in walford, hence meaning he wouldnt miss any males, meaning non are suitable for the title of best man at his wedding

bondboffin

----------


## JustJodi

> i doubt it, just becuase he is close to dot dosent mean he will pick jim, chances are he will pick someone from outside of walford, someone from his past or a mate we have seen before
> 
> his depseration to leave walford shows that, other than sharon, he has no desire to satay in walford, hence meaning he wouldnt miss any males, meaning non are suitable for the title of best man at his wedding
> 
> bondboffin


 Ok give it your best shot, who do u think he may pick ??? Tony ??? Is there any one else we have seen Dennis with.. he has always been somewhat of a LONER any ways...never really got CLOSE to any of the Walford guys.. if the got too close, it was to smash their faces in :Wal2l:

----------


## Bryan

> Ok give it your best shot, who do u think he may pick ??? Tony ??? Is there any one else we have seen Dennis with.. he has always been somewhat of a LONER any ways...never really got CLOSE to any of the Walford guys.. if the got too close, it was to smash their faces in


probably wiull be Tony, as he is the only other person from his past that we know off in person, i doubt theyd bring in a totally new character just for the wedding, as it would waste too many scenes explaining what his connection to dennis way, i can see it being tony, saying that... it mnay well be somone off the square

i mean Sam and Jane were never mates or never spoke and she asked Jane to be a bridesmaid at the wedding so who knows?

mr bond

----------


## Bad Wolf

minty and gary go to france for booze for the stag night which means he could make friends

we need another thread, who will give sharon away?  daddy is under the vic- i think it will be pauline and the new vikki (if they get one) will first appear at the wedding??

----------


## willow

they might just have some random guy turn up!!, a frriend from the past!!

----------


## Bryan

> minty and gary go to france for booze for the stag night which means he could make friends
> 
> we need another thread, who will give sharon away?  daddy is under the vic- i think it will be pauline and the new vikki (if they get one) will first appear at the wedding??


a new vicki???? ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!   :EEK!:  

mr bond

----------


## willow

not a new vikki!!!

----------


## Bryan

> not a new vikki!!!


not any vicki!

mr bond

----------


## Bad Wolf

i thought the character was coming back at some point?  this would be the perfect time to introduce her?

----------


## willow

> not any vicki!
> 
> mr bond


good piont!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> i thought the character was coming back at some point?  this would be the perfect time to introduce her?


we'd have heard about it by now

----------


## willow

there is not really much else for the character to do really

----------


## Bryan

> there is not really much else for the character to do really


there probably is but i dont want her to return unless the character has grown up and dosent constantly annoy sharon and the viewers!!!

----------


## willow

mmaybe bring her back when she is 25!!

----------


## Bryan

just thought, shoul,dnt this be in the spoilers section, as it is not a rumour, we know the wedding is going ahead so...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah I wondered why this was here. I guess the rumor is who is his best man
xxx

----------


## mad_cow911

> Johnny! With Tina and Chrissie as bridesmaids ....my dream wedding day! Imagine the photos!


great idea!
alfie can be the vicar   :Lol:

----------


## Jade

Confirmed as Jim 

Split the thread

See here 

Closing

Cheers!!

----------

